# Kubota m6800 or Kioti dk65s?



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

We mow @35 acres of pasture, cut @10-20 for hay. We are switching over to round bales for our 6-8 head of cattle and would like a tractor that can handle the bales safely. We also want a cab for winter snow blowing. I prefer to stay away from emissions electronics that would make me dependent on a laptop and dealer.

Right now we use a Case 830 Comfort King and my brother in-laws larger tractor when available.

Primary use will be feeding round bales, snow blowing, pasture mowing, small time hay and moving manure.

I have it down to these two tractors, same price @24,000. Kioti is shine and clean, Kubota is sun faded with some bond type repair to a cab top corner. What do you think of these two options?

---------

Kioti DK65 Cab Tractor w/Kioti KL1730S Loader- 4wd, 2007, 1520 hrs, 64hp(E)/55hp(P), Perkins 2.7L 3-cyl diesel, 12/12 shuttle, 540/1000 Ind PTO, very light use 5 Series, clean cab, all lights, cold start w/block heater, no leaks, just used in the hay field, works

-------

Kubota M6800

3972.1 HRS
AGG TIRES
RADIO
FRONT/REAR WORK LIGHTS
FRONT/REAR WIPER
2 REAR REMOTES
LA1162 LOADER SN B0035
M1811 72" BUCKET SN A5687
QUICK ATTACH
MECHANICAL SELF LEVERING


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What type reversers? What type quick attach on bucket on Kubota/? For amount of hrs of use plus 12/12 trans I think I'd pick the Kioti. I once owned a Kubota M4900 that had syncro reverser that syncro's had to be replaced at 1300 hrs & I disliked the bucket QA. M4900 AC only cooled so-so down here in Tx heat. I now own a Kubota M7040 with hyd reverser that has 1600 hrs of use with no repairs with SSQA for bucket/bale spears & AC cools much better


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Which tractor has better dealer support (and possible distance), might be a factor to consider IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

Both are hydraulic shuttle shift. i am going to look at it today. Both SSQA.

dealer said the Kubota is well used, forestry/stump grinding.

Kioti is " immaculate " according to the dealer. Both are 2-3 hours away in opposite directions. Might see one today


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

There is a large Kubota dealer 45m away. About 3 hrs to the nearest kioti dealer.

but then i have never used a dealer for anything except to order parts and most of that can be done online


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep looking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike's spot on. Too much money for a beat up M6800, I'm not a Kioti fan for proper farming. There's weird issues like light front axles and some rather largish models not even having a suspension seat even fairly recently.


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

I haven't been able to find any info on the dk65s clutch. I think it is a dry clutch. Not sure though as it is a shuttle/synchromesh type trans


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK, where in Northern Michigan you are exactly located, but if you are in the lower peninsula, I'm thinking you could be within 3 hour drive of a NH, JD, Massey, CaseIH dealership of some sort. There is a fair amount of farming done from about the middle of the state south.

Have you looked farther south?

As an example: if you are around Gaylord (middle of upper part of the LP) there are 5 NH dealerships within 60 miles or two Johnny's (same corp ownership of several stores, which could be good or bad). At 120 miles tosses in a lot more including CaseIH (5 stores) and even a Claas/Krone/Challenger dealer. I didn't check the other colors.

Now, if you are in the U.P. then that is a completely different story.

Larry


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

We are near TC.

I looked at the Kioti and it is very nice.

I like it more that the new 6060 Kubota.

The Kioti has some nice features. The cab I would call deluxe Great low speed gearing with the 12 speed. I also like the outside 3pt controls at the rear of the tractor.

Looks like it has a nice solid front end. Comfortable spring seat. Also read that the dk65s has an upgraded larger clutch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Dry clutch on a loader tractor means expensive splits every 2000 hours or so just so you are aware.

New L6060 Kubota kind of an expensive choice for what you want to do.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Zeplin said:


> We are near TC.


There is a Johnny dealership about 40 miles from you. That dealership is part of a chain of 8 stores (here is the good part), they should know of what ALL the stores have in inventory for you. I'd suggest you take a little drive to explore BEFORE you buy that K tractor. At least in MY neck of the woods, I don't see any of them on farms (for some odd reason ). Unless you count what I call 'hobby' farms.

Larry


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

I bought the Kioti. I have been looking for @6 months and it is the best available for the price. Perkins engine. This tractor is a luxury machine compared to all the others in our extended family. I hope it is reliable. So long as i can get parts I can fix it as it is a simple machine, unlike much of the heavy equipment I operate.

My income doesn't rely on this tractor so yes I am a hobby farmer in that i work primarily out of state and my wife raises a small beef herd and pigs. Direct marketing the meat which earns her some money and maintains and improves the property as a side benefit. Our other tractors are a Case 830 and an 8n for pasture maintenance. When making hay we also use other family tractors and equipment.

I also bought an old Lucknow 80" dual auger snow blower to go along with it. Ill tell you how it goes. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your tractor purchase. I wish your the best of luck with it.

Jim


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase Zeplin. I hope it serves you well! Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Luck!

Regards, Mike


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

The DK65S is a very good machine. I know several roadway contractors that have them with 6,000-8,000 hours on them. They are getting rough now, but have outlasted the other tractors they have. The DK65S does have the better clutch (out of the larger 90hp tractor, I think?) along with a few other upgrades over the DK65. It is nice having the lift controls on the backnwhen hooking to implements. I think you will get along fine with it. I looked at used ones myself until I found a Ford 5640 I couldn't pass up. Which we also have a large Kioti dealer 20 minutes from me, so I did not worry about parts as much. Have fun with your new tractor!


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

Here it is. It needs 4 new bucket pins and a small hyd hose. Otherwise looks good


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats again Zeplin. What is your average annual snowfall?


----------



## Zeplin (Mar 10, 2018)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Congrats again Zeplin. What is your average annual snowfall?


Average is @125". We have been up to 191 inches but it varies a lot.

We get a lot of drifting here so that by the time we blow the drive with the walk behind it has already drifted over again. With the walk behind we have often have to blow at 10 pm and again at 5 am to keep it clear. That only happen 10 or so times a year but still a hassle. Our neighbor blew out the drive 8 or 10 times las year when it was below zero. A cab will be nice.


----------

